
Most cybercrime doesn't involve computer hacking - fortran77
https://www.noted.co.nz/tech/tech-tech/cybercrime-most-doesnt-involve-computer-hacking
======
EddieCPU
Invoicing large companies can also be very lucrative.

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/27/phishing-email-scam-
stole-10...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/27/phishing-email-scam-
stole-100-million-from-facebook-and-google.html)

or

Running a long company, that's where you set up a company and legitimately
trade with other companies, all the while raising your credit line. Then place
a massive final order and disappear.

~~~
rolltiide
This is better to do with identity fraud. Nobody will tell you if you have
additional bank accounts open or business accounts opened under your name.
(Its easy for the business to not be created under your name, but its bank
account is easier and cheaper to get with the ultimate owner not being a
nominee)

Thats the real value of all these Equifax dumps, nobody cares about messing up
your credit and freezing it is useless.

The person in the invoicing scheme got caught because they invoiced under
accounts opened under the own name with the bank, that investigation took two
seconds after the subpoenas went out. Between a network of formatted
identities for sale and pre-breached windows computers in the same zip code,
you can process anything under anyone’s identity and never raise flags with
the payment processor, login alerts, or credit reports.

------
bayesian_horse
Where did all those Hackers go?

No idea, they ransomeware.

------
ericalexander3
Articles like this inspired this project:
[https://github.com/ericalexanderorg/SecurityBreach](https://github.com/ericalexanderorg/SecurityBreach)

It's sensational to make a claim that's based on the opinion of a few people
in the world, some who are motivated to sell a product. It's plausible
criminals are following the path of least resistance (occum's razor) but I'd
like to see data backing the claim that "most cybercrime doesn't involve
computer hacking". Open data can help security teams make data driven
decisions towards the pursuit of reducing risk.

------
planetzero
Just like all of these Ring cameras getting 'hacked'. It takes very little
skill to pour through a list of previously breached passwords and attempt to
login.

------
tzury
Did you notice the Author Name?

It is Peter Griffin!

~~~
m712
I had to do a double take when I saw it.

